# Housing a Hedgehog and Rabbit



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been looking at different cage ideas for my rabbit, and I saw on google images someone use a dog crate. I happen to already have a medium size one. I thought if I got the floor grid for it and cut it 3/4 of the way I could using the bigger half as a loft for the rabbit.

You guys are more experienced at modifying cages than I am, do you think that would work out? If I got another crate and floor grid for a loft and enclosed ramp, would this work for a hedgehog?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You probably could modify a dog crate for a hedgie but the amount of work it would take to make it safe would probably make it better to get another kind of cage. Plus with the dog crates the bar spacing tends to be huge so you'd run the risk of them climbing then popping out of one of the squares.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I considered this option as well and I agree, the bars are very wide apart and even with modifying there would be a risk of escape. Also, the larger the crate the more area to keep heated and it is harder to maintain the same temperature. I moved my turtle into a different location because she is in a dog crate and even with a CHE it was difficult to keep her warm enough. (that's been fixed now with the new location)


----------

